# Trouble with network subsystem  FreeBSD 9.1



## oleg_skat (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi to all!

We are talking about 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD system. I've got some trouble with network subsystem. Precise, after the booting, both interfaces are activated, but during the booting the external interface is up to  slowly, than before. In this interface is a ppp connect with internet provider. The virtual tun0 interface activated correctly and external ip address received correctly. Modules of netgraph are loaded correctly.

```
#kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    9 0xc0400000 bc8234   kernel
 2    4 0xc5e98000 b000     netgraph.ko
 3    1 0xc5ea8000 4000     ng_ether.ko
 4    1 0xc5eac000 6000     ng_pppoe.ko
 5    1 0xc5eb2000 4000     ng_socket.ko
```

BUT
1.Missing one of the divert rule in the ipfw rules list.
2.The DNS service (BIND 9.8.3-P4) does not answering to nslookup, but started without some errores and listening ports 53 normally en sockstat -4.

After the rebooting everything is fine. This situation repiting often.

It has begun after the updating 8.2 > 9.1. The world and the kernel Have been updated.
In the message logfile all without some warnings.

Please, let me know, and what direction must i search.... 
May be need to include netgraf options in a kernel ?


----------



## oleg_skat (Jan 13, 2013)

There is a changes of network configuration in FreeBSD 9 RELEASE compared with 8 thread .... found in /usr/share.....
And netgraph kernel options is useful for adding.....


----------

